# Commissions: Horse Drawings (Photoshop)



## Ne0n Zero

So my pup is in the process of recovering from Parvo, and I am in dire need of money to pay for vet bills. I have asked the moderators if I am allowed to post a thread here about selling artwork, and got the ok!

Sketches are $4
Full color drawings are $7, as I color/shade with a very tiny brush and it takes me a long time.

I am also able to do sketches/drawings of other pets!

I accept payment via PayPal. Send to [email protected]

---

Examples:

Beginning sketch of tattoo commission for a friend.
(Friesian)









equiniphile's Sundance
(Paint/Clyde)









jillybean1's palomino









AnnaLover's chestnut









Paid commission for user Avani from WolfHome
(Gypsy Vanner character)









--- 

Figured I might as well post examples of my canine work as well. 
(Mods, if this part is not allowed, go ahead and remove it.)

Canines:

Large version I did of my character from WH.









WIP sketch for a friend.


----------



## EventingIsLovee

are you able to do pictures of people riding?


----------



## Ne0n Zero

EventingIsLovee said:


> are you able to do pictures of people riding?


Yes.  The face may not be very detailed, but yes I can. It'll cost like.. a dollar more to add human/tack though **** 'cause people take me a while. :|


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Sorry for double post, but..

Vet bill ended up at $1081.74 x___o


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Can you mail me the actual drawing?


----------



## Ne0n Zero

ShutUpJoe said:


> Can you mail me the actual drawing?


Yes, but it will cost .50 extra for me to print it out on photo paper. Also I can't pay for postage.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Ok Do you have paypal?


----------



## Ne0n Zero

ShutUpJoe said:


> Ok Do you have paypal?


Yes it's in the first post.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

ha ha I didn't see it. lol


----------



## Ne0n Zero

ShutUpJoe said:


> ha ha I didn't see it. lol


Are you the one who emailed me with a picture of the mare? Or was that someone else ****.. If not, a picture/description would be lovely.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Ok this what I want
Try and make her hair fuller (like a husky) and make sure you get her one eye correct (please) It's partially brown You don't have to draw this exact picture. In fact you could make her pulling the sled on the one side so she had the one eye showing. (I'm going to give it to my husband for Christmas :) I sent $7.50 to your paypal.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Omg excited about this. I'd actually love to draw that picture, I need practice drawing from that view 

And full fur is my favorite. No problem at all.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Cool Thanks! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Might be up to a week before it's completed. I have a lot going on with the care of my pup/trying to see my horse/searching for jobs.

Just a heads up


----------



## ShutUpJoe

That's ok. Hope your puppy gets better. Parvo sucks. Make sure the puppy stays hydrated!


----------



## EventingIsLovee

I don't know if my dad will actually pay so I don't wanna make you draw a picture for me and have me not pay. :/


----------



## Ne0n Zero

This is ShutUpJoe's sketch so far. For size comparisons, this is resized down to 25%.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I like it! Can't wait to see how her markings come out!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

ShutUpJoe said:


> I like it! Can't wait to see how her markings come out!


You asked to make the fur more husky-like, so that's why the tail's all huge ****. I'll probably make the face a bit more fluffy as well, unless you want it the way it is.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

No actually I really like it like that way. I'll tell you why. When we got her we were told she was full Husky. My husband always wanted one and he loved her coloring. All the other puppies looked like Huskies and the research that I did online stated that sometimes you can get a Husky her coloring. 

Well about 5 months later she started looking more and more shepherd and less and less Husky (I always had my suspicions but I didn't want to tell him). The vet basically confirmed she was Husky X Shepherd. 

That drawing brings out the Husky more than the shepherd : )


----------



## AlmagroN

Ne0n Zero said:


> Sorry for double post, but..
> 
> Vet bill ended up at $1081.74 x___o


i understand your pain. my Chloe was my first dog. Shes 3 now. We got her at 10wks old. she ended up she had Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy (HOD). she was in and out of the emergency vet, regular vet, drugs and meds. ugh. she didnt walk for 3 months. she could barely sit up. her vet bills were over $3,000 for the first month and a half we owned her. so i know how it is to have that horrible situation, and you cant let go for anything. we almost lost her 3 times during that period. it was a 24/7 job too.



ShutUpJoe said:


> The vet basically confirmed she was Husky X Shepherd.


definately she is. but shes sooooo beautiful!!!! 



anyway, im trying to decide what i want done! i have so many pictures! lol
heres some of Chloe, im not sure what one i want though!!!!

when we first got her home










chillin in her bed










pretty face










i think maybe the first one. since thats one of my boyfriends fav. pics of her. and its before she got sick


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Thanks Almagron I like the first one


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'd like a full color drawing done  Can you PM me when you are taking new requests?


----------



## Speed Racer

AlmagroN, what a lovely brindle Dane girl. 

I too, have a brindle Great Dane *****. Lexi is 6 y/o now and still going strong, although her mask has gone grey. 

She had bloat with torsion at 2, and had to have surgery to untwist her stomach and tack it to her ribcage. It was either surgery or euthanasia, and at 2 y/o, I couldn't see putting her down.

I now call her my $5,000 dog! 

If you haven't considered a preventive gastropexy for your girl, you might want to research it. Had I known that was an option when Lexi was a puppy, I'd have had it done. It prevents torsion if they should bloat, and is far less expensive as an elective surgery, than when it has to be done during an emergency.


----------



## AlmagroN

Speed Racer said:


> AlmagroN, what a lovely brindle Dane girl.
> 
> I too, have a brindle Great Dane *****. Lexi is 6 y/o now and still going strong, although her mask has gone grey.
> 
> She had bloat with torsion at 2, and had to have surgery to untwist her stomach and tack it to her ribcage. It was either surgery or euthanasia, and at 2 y/o, I couldn't see putting her down.
> 
> I now call her my $5,000 dog!
> 
> If you haven't considered a preventive gastropexy for your girl, you might want to research it. Had I known that was an option when Lexi was a puppy, I'd have had it done. It prevents torsion if they should bloat, and is far less expensive as an elective surgery, than when it has to be done during an emergency.


 
thanks! thats funny you have a brindle named Lexi, i have a harlequin named Lexi! its hard to let them go that early in life. my vet told us how lucky she was to have us because most owners would have just put her down and got a new puppy. 

i did look at gastroplexy for my girls. i was going to get it done when they were getting spayed, but it was just too expencive. also that fact that i can come detached and on top of that too, its not 100% surefire that they wont. 

as for now we take a lot of precautions when feeding. small meals more fequent (3x a day) no rawhide or anything like busybones or stuff because those can all cause blockages. they are on a grain free diet so the food doesnt expand so much once they eat it too. 

heres a pic of my lexi lol... oh yeah sorry to hyjack the thread there!!!!


----------



## Sunny06

^ Love, love, love!!


----------



## I love Arabs

Hi, if you wouldnt mind me asking... how do you them? is it a program or what? Idont want to copy your idea but im just wondering... besides for me ists point less to sell i cant drawthem


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Working on these (though a bit slowly I admit).
I have days where art comes out in like .2 seconds and looks fine, and others where I can't draw worth crap.
So I like to wait until the good days come so commissions turn out good.

Just an update. I haven't forgotten, I promise. x)


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Sorry for double post. 
Update on ShutUpJoe's commission:


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Looking awesome!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Beau's doing much better now. Got to WTC past two days with no coughing or breathing issues whatsoever, and may be picking up a job at the racetrack walking horses. 

Kiche (Parvo pup) is just fine. 

ShutUpJoe's finished pic:


----------



## Honeysuga

Are you currently doing any comissions? I would like one, jsut pm plz when you are...


----------



## AnnaLover

Wow the finished product is incredible!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Love it : ) Thanks so much.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

I might be opening back up soon. 

However, I am not able to print anything out at the moment. My printer jammed with photo paper while trying to print ShutUpJoe's picture x__x
Even though it is a photo printer.
Stupid thing.

Going to post this example here as well for the heck of it.
Done for myself for a graphic chat (I'm a nerd stfu.) My character with Beau.


----------



## Honeysuga

Wow, that is really neat looking. love the rich colors!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Freaking AWESOME pictures!! Last resembles Beau so well, good on detail!


----------

